# Alternative to Nexus / Alfine cleaning oil bath??



## allmountain76 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was looking at buying the oil bath kit for my Alfine as its second hand and i dont know if its been serviced ever. The oil in the UK is £56 so is there an alternative? Do you need to regrease the huba afterwards or is it a case of Dip, Drip and Ride?


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Oil bath kit? I didn't even think the Alfine was supposed to be serviced by anyone but Shimano. Do you have a link?

Anyways, the wife and I had ours done with automatic transmission fluid. They seem to be holding up well so far.


----------



## allmountain76 (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah, by oil bath i dont mean sealed in the hub aka Roholff. You remove the hub guts from the shell (easy) and soak it in a "special oil" from Shimano for 90 seconds, drip out then reassemble:

https://www.hubstripping.com/shimano-alfine/shimano-nexus-oil-bath.jpg
sorry but not found it in English, thats the label off the front of the oil can

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27229
the kit from CRC

The "special oil" seems ridiculously expensive but i assume it cleans the internals but leaves the grease in place. I am however thinking along your lines of using ATF and doing it on a regular basis. This seems to be borne out on the hubstripping.com site above.


----------

